# Arygos Horde - Serverfirstgilde sucht für Progress



## Samuhatschi (20. Oktober 2013)

*Hallo zusammen!*

Wir die Gilde Rising bestehen seit Ende Bc und raiden aktuell mit zwei progressorientierten 10er Gruppen
Für unsere Stammgruppen sind ambitionierte, aussergewöhnliche Spieler aller Klassen und Specs immer gerne gesehen.
*
Raidgruppe Rose:* Progress
Raidzeiten: Mittwoch: 19-23 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19-23 Uhr
Montag:19-23 Uhr
Dienstag: 19-23 Uhr
Sonntag: 19-23 Uhr (Progress)

sucht für ihr Kader noch einen Warlock und/oder Shadow Priest


*Raidgruppe Red:* Semi Progress
Raidzeiten: Mittwoch: 20-23 Uhr
Donnerstag: 20-23 Uhr
Sonntag: 19-23 Uhr
Montag: 20-23 Uhr

Leute die das Progressziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren, aber dennoch zum Lachen nicht in den Keller gehen sind bei uns genau richtig.

Selbstverständlich nehmen wir auch gerne Bewerbungen aller Klassen entgegen.

Gildeninterner Twinkraid ebenfalls vorhanden.


*Was solltest du mitbringen?*

    Stabile Internetleitung bzw. Hardware und einwandfrei funktionierendes TS3
    Spielerfahrung aus älteren Raids sind von Vorteil
    Ausreichendes Gear um uns im aktuellen Content zu unterstützen
    Bereitschaft sich auf neue Raids oder Bosse vorzubereiten
    Gildenorientiertes Handeln & Denken (Teamplay)
    Schnelle Auffassungsgabe
    und vor allem Motivation & Dauerbelastbarkeit


*    Was bieten wir?*

    2 selbstständige und aktive Raidgruppe
    Top Gilden- sowie Raidklima
    gut organisierte Raids
    aktives Forum
    aktive Community
    Challenge Modes (9/9 Gold)
    Beständigkeit
    Twink - Raids
    und vieles mehr 

*Wenn* du dich angesprochen fühlst,
über 18 bist,
Movement mitbringst,
Klassenverständniss und Verlässlichkeit besitzt

dann hab keine Scheu und *bewirb dich bei uns*.

    Mach dies am besten über unsere Website oder via Battletag (siehe Ansprechpartner).
    Wir laden dich dann gerne zum persönlichen TS Gespräch ein.

*    Ingame Ansprechpartner:*
    Chanél--- Chanel#2505
    Armanilol---- Armani#2695

    Auf Dich freut sich
    Die Gilde Rising


http://rising.ghulrain.de/

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/arygos/Rising


----------



## Mikoe (20. Oktober 2013)

Horde???


----------



## Samuhatschi (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wir sind nun Horde.


----------



## Mikoe (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok, lt. Arsenal seid ihr aber noch Allianz. 
Ansonsten aber willkommen bei der Horde auf Arygos.


----------



## Samuhatschi (20. Oktober 2013)

Die Hauptgilde rückt nach, es gab da nur einige schweirigkeiten beim Gildentransfer. Bis dahin sind wir unter http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/arygos/Seven+Days+left/rating.tier16_10 vertreten.


----------



## Eyora (20. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt bei uns auf Horden Seite eine Progress Gilde?

Auf Horde-Seite gibt es ja, kaum Spieler bei uns.


----------



## Mikoe (21. Oktober 2013)

Und ich hab schon daran gedacht, die Seite zu wechseln.
Da Arygos Horde ja so gut wie nicht mehr existent ist.


----------

